# Solved: (Solved) Orphan update exe Running in 'Start up'



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Does anyone know what this is running in my start up?

DMX6Patch_981116 Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe/Q:A

Is this needed? Thanks Dave.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It's a Win32 cabinet self-extractor, a leftover from a DirectX upgrade. It was supposed to run once and go away but on some systems it sticks around. 

You can un-check the line in MSCONFIG and then delete the executable file.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Check the link below. It will show a long list of different startup items and show whether you need them or not. A good one to add to your favorites.

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.htm


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Tony: How do I delete the executable file?

Jerry: Great list, Thanks Dave.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Just go to C:\Windows, and delete p_981116.exe, if you still find it there.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Thanks Tony: I tried C:\Windows\p_981116.exe and nothing came up? Guess it's not there?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Do another one for just *981116*, and if it doesn't show up, with "show all files" checked in Folder Options/View, it just isn't there, and all you have is an orphaned startup entry.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Tony: That turned up something. An application icon 497,379 bytes. When I tried to open it, a screen read: "Your system does not require this patch" So I deleted it. Thanks Tony !!!!!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------

